# Timberwolf's SiGs



## timberwolf682 (Nov 29, 2007)

My SiGs










I don't know how to load the pictures directly into my thread.


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

You have to link them from a host site like Photobucket.com or Imageshack.com or similar. Once you upload your pictures ther, just click on the little "picture" on the toolbar along the top of the reply window and paste in the link to the photo.

Explained in this thread here: http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=2475 in the "Forum How To's" section: http://www.handgunforum.net/forumdisplay.php?f=194


----------



## timberwolf682 (Nov 29, 2007)

Thanks for the info. Here's a picture of several of my SiG's:

You too can be a 'Si(ck)G' Bastard | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## FNISHR (Aug 9, 2011)

Very nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## timberwolf682 (Nov 29, 2007)

Here's a picture of the target I used during requal and 'play' this past weekend. I used a SiG SP2022 in 40S&W. [http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6906559889/] 68 round qualification and 'play'. 50 rounds to center mass, 13 rounds -head shots, 5 shots to 'scoring picture' in upper right. Center mass-20 yards, Head shots - 25 yards, picture - 15 yards


----------



## timberwolf682 (Nov 29, 2007)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6926598205/in/photostream


----------



## timberwolf682 (Nov 29, 2007)

A toy from the attic. Goofed P229


----------

